# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Hemoroidi, kako s njima?

## Penny Lane

Vidjela sam da dosta zena muku muci s hemoroidima u 9. mjesecu trudnoce i nakon poroda, ali nisam uspjela naci nikakav osvrt na situaciju tijekom samog poroda. Ja sam u 37. tjednu i zadnjih dana samo razmisljam o tome kako ce se gadovi ponasati za vrijeme trudova i tiskanja... Jel moguce da ih covjek ni ne osjeti zbog svih drugih bolova, adrenalina, cega li? 
I kad vec pitam - tu i tamo naidjem na Faktu u popisu olaksavajucih sredstava, meni je inace (prije trudnoce) super pomagao, ali u uputstvima stoji da se ne preporuca trudnicama i dojiljama... Kakva su vasa iskustva? Mogu?

----------


## Suzizana

ja sam u drugom porodu dobila takve h (veličine graha, graška-koma), da su me više boljeli oni nego rana. lijepo sam ih često (kad i ranu) tuširala sa skroz mlakom, skoro hladnom vodom, dobro do suhog obrisala ali ne trljala, nego tapkala ručnikom i mazala Hemopropinom. smije se dok dojiš.

----------


## lelita

meni je hemopropin bio spas..nakon poroda. imala sam par komada..boljeli su jako, evo mjesec dana nakon poroda ih niti nemam.

----------


## morena24

koliko sam skuzila tebe zanima da li osjetis hemice tjekom samog izgona..

ja sam imala problema s hemicima prije trudnoce, a u trudnoci mi se za cudo bozje probava totalno popravila i nestali problemi s hemicima. ali mislim da nisu nestali i oni, jer mi se cini da ih svaki put samo zaljecim, ali ne i uklonim.

dakle,ako su bili prisutni, ja ih nisam osjetila tokom poroda, a mislim da se niti ne osjete, osim ako bas nemas neki poveci.

al zato nakon poroda - gori nego ikada. hemopropin pomaze, ali prije svega dobra prehrana s puno juhica!

----------


## Penny Lane

Hvala vam!

----------


## Trina

Čitavu zadnju trudnoću muku sam mučila sa hemoroidima.Pri porodu ih se nisam ni sjetila (ne znam koliko se to uopće može osjetiti pri izgonu) a još uvijek se borim s njima.Nakon poroda su mi se upalili i bilo je grozno a sad samo stoje.

----------


## elizabet20

isto kao i trina,nisu mi se upalili ali su jos tu i neznam kako da ih se rijesim
nis me ne boli ali ocu da odu...

----------


## japanka

u prvoj trudnoći ih nisam imala, dobila iza poroda i to je bolilo ko sam vrag
trajali su oko 4-5 dana, ona najgora faza, mazala sam sa Faktu
u drugoj trudnoći imala sam horor hemeroide zadnja tri mjeseca, mazala sve živo i niš mi nije pomagalo
pitala sam se pa kako ću ja roditi s tim čudovištima, a kad tamo..naravno da ih ne osjetiš na porodu jer je bol neusporediva, ali ono što je mene iznenadilo je to da su meni nakon poroda prošli 8) 
ni traga ni glasa
tako da je to sve individualno
ali da su neugodni..uf, ja sam jedva hodala koliki su mi znali bit

----------


## iva9

Ja evo 5 tjedana nakon poroda još muku mučim sa hemićima.Bome sam osjetila tokom tiskanja kao da su mi crijeva izašla :shock: .Bolili me od poroda toliko jako da sam plakala od muke.Da je u pitanju samo rez oporavila bi se za 15 dana,a ovako je pakao.Probala Faktu kremu i čepiće,Hemopropin,Preparazione H,svinjsku mast...i ništa.Sada mi se čini da polako bol popušta kako vrijeme prolazi,ali mislim da ču morati na pregled.Imala sam sa njima i prije problema,ali u trudnoči je sve bilo super.

----------


## anchi

Kod hemeroida pomaže: izbaciti kruh i pečene proizvode, povećati unos cjelovitih žitarica i povrća, piti više vode. Ne bi bilo loše smanjiti meso. Ja sam imala problema sa hemeroidima sve dok nisam prešla na makrobiotičku prehranu. Od tada ni traga ni glasa!

----------


## Ms. Mar

Ja ih nisam imala prije, nego sam jedan opaki dobila tijekom poroda. Od luđačkog tiskanja, valjda. Tad me nije bolilo, nego sam osjetila nešto kao da je nužda u pitanju i kao što čitam gore, doživjela sam to kao da mi je crijevo ispalo. Rez, šavovi, to... pa još ne znam kakvi hematomi... Jedino dobro u tome je što stvarno u to vrijeme ne misliš puno o tome jer imaš pametijeg posla i što ipak nakon nekog vremena prođe.

----------


## ninik

e kad se sjetim hemića presjedne mi trudnoća!
napali me u devetom mjesecu, to je bolilo, peklo, a vani vruće...mazala sa kantarionom, sa masti, sa hemopropinom-to me smetalo do ludila!
i kad sam rodila prošlo kao da ih nikada nije bilo!
ali porod je na carski tako da unatoč pokušajima tiskanja samog izgona nije bilo!
inače sam se bojala da će mi pri izgonu crijeva izaći van!

ali vele da je najbolje mazati ih puhovom masti!
pa ko može doći do nje neka proba!

----------


## tince

Preporučam svima kapsule Pilex - odlične u borbi protiv hemića! Ja sam grozno velike hemiće dobila pri porodu uslijed jakog tiskanja. Nikad prije toga nisam s njima imala problema. Boljeli su me više nego rana od epi. Kad sam došla doma iz bolnice, kupila sam te kapsule i nakon 4-5 dana nestali hemići kao da ih nikad nije bilo! Kapsule koštaju oko 360 kn i ima ih samo 7 kom, al vjerujte mi - isplati se svaka kuna! Napravljene su na biljnoj bazi i smiju ih piti i dojilje što je meni, naravno, bilo najvažnije!

----------


## Nina

Ostala sam u soku nakon wc-a danas,jer u prvoj trudnoci ni nikad nisam imala takve probleme.
Tek sam u 14.tjednu,sto ce tek biti do kraja :/ 

To boooli i smeta,skoro ne mogu sjedit.

Sto da radim? Jel se to uopce ikad moze vise vratit na staro?

----------


## nanov

ja malo kasnim s odgovorom... vidim da vas ima puno koje muče ili koje se boje kako će s mogučim hemeroidim nakon poroda...
meni su nakon prvog poroda užasni hemiči ispali, a jedan mi je izašel kroz šav tako da 2 tjedan se nisam mogla dići iz kreveta. i da nisam naišla na patonažnu sestru na koju jesam neznam kak bi se sve to skupa završilo. ona mi je rekla da si složim sljedeči pripravak...
            - deci malsinovog ulja zagrijati, al paziti da ne zakipi. u njega staviti jednu žlicu kamilice u cvijetu i pustiti da se ohladi. procjediti, komadić vate natupiti u tome u stavljati ko obloh na hemeroide. ZAKON!

to je genijalno...provjereno i djeluje nakon dan, dva..

tako da sam sada mirna..ako me i nakon ovog poroda budu mučili imam riješenje!!

cure probajte i zaboravite na kojekakve kremice i bacanje novaca!

sretno!!

----------


## nanov

ja malo kasnim s odgovorom... vidim da vas ima puno koje muče ili koje se boje kako će s mogučim hemeroidim nakon poroda...
meni su nakon prvog poroda užasni hemiči ispali, a jedan mi je izašel kroz šav tako da 2 tjedan se nisam mogla dići iz kreveta. i da nisam naišla na patronažnu sestru na koju jesam neznam kak bi se sve to skupa završilo. ona mi je rekla da si složim sljedeči pripravak...
            - deci malsinovog ulja zagrijati, al paziti da ne zakipi. u njega staviti jednu žlicu kamilice u cvijetu i pustiti da se ohladi. procjediti, komadić vate natupiti u tome i stavljati ko oblog na hemeroide. ZAKON!

to je genijalno...provjereno i djeluje nakon dan, dva..

tako da sam sada mirna..ako me i nakon ovog poroda budu mučili imam riješenje!!

cure probajte i zaboravite na kojekakve kremice i bacanje novaca!

sretno!!

----------


## nanov

ups...!  :Embarassed:   meni pobjeglo!

----------


## japanka

da javim da su opet tu i krvare ko ludi
nakon svih kremica, a u zadnjih mjesec i pol ih je bilo 4-5, poslala sam M u ljekarnu po Pilex.
javit ću vam rezultat.
hodam ko patka  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Anamarija S

hej društvo..ovdje je netko napisao da misli da ih samo zaliječi,to je istina jer se hemeroidi mogu ukloniti samo kiruškim putem,ako ih ne osjetite ne znači da su nestali, samo da ste riješili upalu..
hemeroidi znaju biti i s unutarnje strane te su bolniji nego vanjski,sve to dobijete zbog jakog tiskanja,zato su metode pri porodu raširivanja i polijevanja vodom i uljem super jer smanjuju mogućnost i hemeroida..
kad vam se oni upale jedini spas su vam kreme i izazivanje proljeva jer pri tiskanju oni pucaju i krvare..do upale dođe zbog jakog tiskanja,sjedenja ili dugog boravka na nladnom..eto nadam se da sam vam pomogla..pusa svima i sretno

----------


## nanov

> da javim da su opet tu i krvare ko ludi
> nakon svih kremica, a u zadnjih mjesec i pol ih je bilo 4-5, poslala sam M u ljekarnu po Pilex.
> javit ću vam rezultat.
> hodam ko patka


japanka nemoj se mučiti i patiti... napravi si ovaj pripravak koji sam gore napisala i mam bu ti bolje... probaj!!  :Heart:

----------


## Loryblue

ja sam ih dobila valjda pri porodu jer sam ih tek nakon poroda osjetila.
porod i naročito šivanje (koje je meni 500 puta bilo bolnije od poroda) su mi u usporedbi s boli hemića bili šala mala.
izašao mi je jedan 2 prsta debel, viseći, strava jedna. sjest nisam mogla nego sam kupila ono kolo za plivanje šta se napuše i na njemu sidila.

spasila me doslovno krema iz biljne apoteke baš za hemoroide.
kad se namaže malo pecka a onda tako osvježavajuće i smirujuće počne hladit. nakon 3 dana mi se taj monstrum skroz povukao i nikad se više nije vratio. :D

----------


## lasada

PENNY LANE:
Rodila sam Laru 06.05.2008. Inače imam hemoroide već oko 5 godina. Pojavili su se u trudnoći ( prva trudnoća) na samom rubu čmara i liječila sam ih sa faktu masti. Tokom poroda su mi izašli 4 komada van, tzv. vanjski hemoroidi i nisam mogla sjediti i zbog epiziotomije a niti imati stolicu taj cijeli dan u bolnici kad sam rodila. Tek u noći na drugi dan imala sam tvrdu stolicu i jako me bolilo. Mazala sam ih sa faktu masti a nakon tjedan dana poroda vidjela sm da sporo prolaze pa sam uzela uz mast i faktu čepiće i mjesec dana mi je trebalo da ih izlječim, tj. da se povuku unutra. Netko ih pokuša ugurati kad liječi ja nisam dirala samo sam mazala i stavljala čepiće u anus i pomoglo je. Sada ih imam još, trenutno dva možda ko zrno riže. Dobila sam ih u porodu od tiskanja i ništa me nije bolilo u porodu osim trudova a na to još i bol u donjem dijelu leđa i grčevi u listovima nogu, a hemići ništa. Bilo je mukotrpno sa njima al uspjela sam ih zaliječiti. Bebi ništa nije smetalo i dojila sam i sve je u redu. Pozdrav!  :Love:

----------


## iva9

Mene zanima da li se može inzistirati da ti drugi porod bude na carski zbog hemoroida.Nisam ih još izliječila od prvog poroda i stravično me bole :shock: .Trebala bi na operaciju da ih skroz riješim,ali šta ako se slučajno desi trudnoča prije operacije.Ja nebi preživjela drugi porod upravo zbog njih.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## lucij@

*nanov*, može li taj pripravak stajati ili se mora odmah potrošiti?

----------


## anna01

uh, ja sam ih imalala i prije trudnoće, ali zacudo u trudnoci ne... ali zato 3 dana nakon poroda :shock: ...nešto staricno... hemopropin nije nista pomagao, ka :shock: tastrofa... bolili s me 1000000 puta više nego rana od epiziotomije koja se upalila, i 2 šava koja su mi se razišla

----------


## katajina

Meni su nakon poroda bili skoro kao manja šaka   :Crying or Very sad:  
Nisam ih osjećala kod izgona, imala sam ih kroz trudnoću, nisu bili upaljeni ali mi je smetalo što se nakon stolice ne mogu pošteno očistiti   :Mad:  
Kad sam rodila poslala sam MM-a u apoteku po Pilex. Vrijedi svaku kunu   :Laughing:  
Evo me 6 mjeseci nakon poroda razmišljam da ponovim kuru. 
Nisam imala problema s hemićima, dapače, manji su nego ikad, skoro u ravnini sluznice, samo kao da je ostala mrvicu rastegnutija koža, ali na uputstvima piše da zaštitni efekt traje 6 mjeseci.
Ne pomaže svima, postoji nekih 10-ak % ljudi na koje Pilex nema efekta

----------


## lucij@

Malo podižem kako bi prijavila da recept koji je *nanov* dala izvrsno djeluje! :D 
Koristim taj pripravak od sinoć i sada su gotovo nestali! Jedino sam uz maslinovo ulje i kamilicu dodala i jedan žumanjak da bi bilo gušće.

----------


## mayak

Evo još jednog prijedloga. Zvučat će čudno, ali zaista djeluje.
Nezasoljena svinjska mast i ne štediti ju prilikom stavljanja  :Smile:  Staviti (po mogućnosti i malo utrljati) je navečer obavezno i 2-3 puta tijekom dana.

----------


## lidać2

:Laughing:  

kada me frendica nakon svoga poroda pitala "kako si se ti rijesila hemoroida?" ja sam ostala zbunjena i skoro pa ju pitata "sta ti je to" a ona zacudena meni "pa kaj ih nisi dobila nakon poroda" a ja ono  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: neeeee.....

tada sam prvi put saznala da vecina zena ima problema s njima nakon trudnoce....
ja se duboko nadam da ih nikad necu imati...

----------


## Palagruža

Hm, meni pomaze ignoriranje   :Embarassed:  
Dobila hemeroide negdje u 6. ili 7. mjesecu trudnoce, za vrijeme samog poroda mi nisu smetali, ali poslije poroda su bili gori nego prije. No onda su se isto tako sami od sebe i popravili. Jos uvijek imam, da prostite, vjencic oko analnog otvora, ali buduci da me ne boli i ne krvari, ne poduzimam nista posebno glede njih. Osim sto ih izbjegavam gledat u ogledalu ...

----------


## Biomama

Ja sam SLUCAJNO uzela malu mast od nevena (kalendule) i namazala sebi dole dva ili tri puta.  Sad sam skroz izljecena od hemoroida  :D 

Sve sam probavala i na kraju uzmem tu malu kutijicu i hajd reko da probam i to cisto da mi bude lakse kad idem u WC , medjutim ta kremica je ucinila puno vise.   Preporucujem obavezno svim zenama koje pate od ove grozne stvari...

----------


## Anja7

Meni se pojavilo malo krvi nakon toaleta i bolova pri stolici. Da li to mogu biti hemoroidi?

----------


## japanka

ja sam zaboravila na hemoroide
i da, Pilex je čudo
od onda kad sam ga popila, onaj dan kad sam pisala prošli post nema ništa.
košta, ali vrijedi svaku kunu.

----------


## lucij@

> Meni se pojavilo malo krvi nakon toaleta i bolova pri stolici. Da li to mogu biti hemoroidi?


Anja, to su najvjerojatnije hemeroidi. Kakva je ta krv? Ako je svijetla onda su sigurno hemeroidi. Pripazi malo na prehranu i na redovitost stolice i sigurno će ti biti bolje.

----------


## Anja7

> Anja7 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni se pojavilo malo krvi nakon toaleta i bolova pri stolici. Da li to mogu biti hemoroidi?
> 
> 
> Anja, to su najvjerojatnije hemeroidi. Kakva je ta krv? Ako je svijetla onda su sigurno hemeroidi. Pripazi malo na prehranu i na redovitost stolice i sigurno će ti biti bolje.


Lucij@, da, krv je svetla. Sta treba da promenin u ishrani?

----------


## lucij@

Ne mogu ti točno reći, ali svakako trebaš jesti više kuhanog.
Vjerojatno ti je stolica neredovita, a to je najveći prijatelj hemeroidima. Ovo će ti sigurno pomoći: svako jutro natašte popiti iscjeđeni limun ili naranču sa žlicom meda. To bi trebalo izregulirati probavu. A sad kada ih već imaš, pokušaj sa ovim receptom, meni su od toga prošli.



> Koristim taj pripravak od sinoć i sada su gotovo nestali! Jedino sam uz maslinovo ulje i kamilicu dodala i jedan žumanjak da bi bilo gušće.

----------


## Frle

Uh, čitam vas i razumijem... Ja muku mučim već godinama, i prije trudnoća. Imala sam već nekoliko operacija. Pa ću sa vama podijeliti svoje iskustvo. 
Što se tiče prehrane, meni je dr.napisao u TH kao prvu stvar prije bilo kakvih lijekova - žlicu maslinovog natašte. A onda sve ono o prehrani, puno voća, povrća, vlaknastog. 
Nakon drugog poroda sam imala hem.veličine mandarine. Mislim da bi radije još tri puta išla roditi, nego to ponovno proživljavati. Išla sam i kod dr.odmah ali mi je rekao da me ne smije operirati, jer da bi iskrvarila. Morala sam čekati da prođu sami od sebe. On mi nikada ne daje te kreme, nego samo obloge borne otopine. Nemam pojima šta je to, kupi se u ljekarni. Ja sam to kombinirala sa čajem od hrastove kore, isto se stave oblozi. I prolazilo je. Inače je te obloge od hrastove kore moja frendica stavljala na šavove od epi. I njoj je pomoglo i za to.

----------


## Anja7

*Lucij@,* thanks!

----------


## lucij@

> *Lucij@,* thanks!


Nadam se da će ti to pomoći.

----------


## Anja7

> Anja7 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Lucij@,* thanks!
> 
> 
> Nadam se da će ti to pomoći.


Bolje je.
 Proslo je. Pojacala sam kuvanu ishranu. Thanks! :D   :Heart:

----------


## LIMA

Već je netko pitao, pliz odgovor, *mora li se taj pripravak od maslinovog ulja i kamilice odmah potrošiti ili može stajati?*

Meni je danas jedan stidljivo izvirio   :Mad:   (36. tjedan) i želim ga se odmah u startu riješiti.
Inače, ja sam ih nakon prošlog poroda (a i kasnije ako bi se pojavili) rješavala nevenovom masti. Nije da uvijek prođe baš odmah, ali svakako pomogne u kraćem vremenu.
Nakon poroda sam imala užasne i oblio me znoj kada me 1. put potjeralo na wc, no uzela sam nevenovu mast i prije odlaska na wc doobro sve namastila, i vani i iznutra i mogu vam reći da me je to spasilo!

(P.S. super mi je kad im netko još i tepa, "hemići"   :Laughing:  )



E, da, još nešto: ako netko želi koristiti *svinjsku mast* za bilo kakvo mazanje (moja mama kaže da se prije tom masti rješavalo sve, čak se i stavljala u vaginu ako bi bila kakva upala, ne znam ali eto...) mast se stavi na tanjurić i preko nje se pusti lagani mlaz hladne vode. Dok voda polako teče vi stalno miješate mast i tako ju "perete". Na kraju dobijete čisto bijelu kremu koja uopće nije onako masna, čak nema ni onaj miris.

----------


## lucij@

Lima, krema može stajati 5 dana.




> E, da, još nešto: ako netko želi koristiti svinjsku mast za bilo kakvo mazanje (moja mama kaže da se prije tom masti rješavalo sve, čak se i stavljala u vaginu ako bi bila kakva upala, ne znam ali eto...) mast se stavi na tanjurić i preko nje se pusti lagani mlaz hladne vode. Dok voda polako teče vi stalno miješate mast i tako ju "perete". Na kraju dobijete čisto bijelu kremu koja uopće nije onako masna, čak nema ni onaj miris.


Ovo mi je baš zanimljivo, probati ću, malo za promjenu   :Grin:

----------


## M&A

uff ti hemeroidi  :Mad:  

nisam ni znala sto su do iza poroda.
prvi put su me spasili supozitoriji glicerola,a drugi put djecja krema za guzu,tocnije djecja pasta JGL.
kako dosli tako i otisli,sretan im put i nek se ne vracaju  :D

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

[quote="LIMA"]Već je netko pitao, pliz odgovor, *mora li se taj pripravak od maslinovog ulja i kamilice odmah potrošiti ili može stajati?*

quote]
Ja tu smjesu držim u bočici (od dječje kašice) i koristim danima. Jedva sam čekala da rodim i odmah počnem piti Pilex  :D kapsule jer su čudotvorne, a nisam ih smjela uzeti u trudnoći. Da shvatite koliko su meni hemići bili grozni reći ću vam da me dvadesetak dana prije poroda odjednom zahvatila takva upala  (a imala sam normalnu probavu), iskočilo je van pet-šest kuglica veličine zrna graha, ne da nisam mogla hodati nego od bolova nisam mogla ni spavati. Bila sam toliko očajna i u bolovima da  sam u subotu navečer nazvala liječnicu opće prakse na mobitel , a ona mi savjetovala da odem na hitnu kirurgiju.
 :shock:  :shock:  Kad sam se pojavila gore na hitnoj na Sv.Duhu hodajući ko japanska gejša s deformiranim stopalima mladi kirurg me odmah upitao- šta su hemeroidi toliko strašni, a bez da sam riječ rekla.
  8) Nije me bilo briga što sam se morala tamo naguziti na stolu, odnosno, ne, legla sam na bok jer mi je trbuh bio toliko ogroman da ni ovo nisam mogla izvesti, i što je on pokušavao to ugurati unutra, uzalud, bilo je samo -pomagajte drugovi.  8) Nisu mi ništa uspjeli pomoći već sam stanje sanirala tim maslinovim uljem, nakon poroda opet strava, ali je Pilex učinio svoje.
E, još biser nakon tog bajnog pregleda, meni ta dvojica mlađahnih liječnika daju kompliment -kao, pa vi super izgledate, pa zar vam je to već treća trudnoća, žene se obično, citiram -"rascopaju".
 Isuse Bože, gdje se rascopaju, što je pjesnik time htio reći, na što je mislio, tek onda me je pukao neugodnjak...  :Embarassed:

----------


## LIMA

Moram zahvaliti na receptu   :Smile:  
Rodila sam prije 10 dana i zaradila hemeroid veličine palca (ništa me nakon poroda nije boljelo osim njega, osjećala sam se ko da sam rodila na guzicu)
4 dana sam koristila ovo maslinovo ulje i rezultati su stvarno nevjerojatni, skoro mi se povukao  :D

----------


## lucij@

LIMA, baš mi je drago da ti je pomoglo!
I čestitke na bebici! :D

----------


## thara

meni su se pojavili prije tjedan dana, a sad sam u 37om tjednu, koristim hemopropin i lagano se povlače, nadam se da neće biti nekih ozbiljnijih problema nakon poroda,
za ove preparate na bazi maslinovog ulja, kamilice i svinjske masti vjerujem da jako pomažu jer iapk su to naši preci dobro isprobali, puno toga se krije u prirodi....

----------


## Iva30

Bok, cure!

Ja imam problema s hemićima već negdje od 4-og mj. trudnoće, i tek sam sad nakon što sam isprobala sve živo našla nešto što mi stvarno pomeže a to je Hemoex biljno ulje od Aromare. Košta oko 95 kn, ali vrijedi svaku lipu, od kad to koristim ne boli me ništa (nisu se još povukli, ali su se skroz smanjili). Pa tko još nije otkrio riješenje problema probajte s time.

----------


## elviraa

dobila sam hemoroide u cetvrtom mjesecu trudnoce..lijecila sve to faktu masti i cepicima..pomagalo i nije..porodila sam se prije sedam dana i dobila ogromne spoljne hemoroide velicine sake djeteta..ne mogu ni hodati ni sjedeti,,probala sam faktu mast ali ne djeluje..onda sam kupila neki neo-healer mast i cinilo mi se da djeluje dok nisam otisla u wc danas..sve se pogorsala ,hemoroidi su se uvecali a samim tim i bol..ne micem se iz kreveta..
mama mi je upakovala svinjsku mast u slucaju da budem imala problema nakon poroda..od muke sam ugrijala cisto svinjsko salo i stavila na medicinsku gazu i direktno na hemoroide..bol je odmah prosao i evo cijeli dan mogu slobodno da disem..malo je tesko hodati ali ko te pita..nema bolova..mislim da cu nastaviti narednih nekoliko dana..pisacu sta bude..

citala sam sve vase savjete..jos uvijek se edukujem sto se ovih hemoroida tice..ako je neko koristio svinjsku mast nek mi javi je li ima koristi nastaviti sa oviom terapijom da ne gubim vrijeme..

veliki pozdrav svima

----------


## hatatitla

Stara je tema, ali imam pitanje u vezi ovog pripravka od maslinovog ulja i kamilice. Jel se cuva na sobnoj temperaturi ili u fridgu? koliko cesto ste se mazali?

----------


## azrijelka36

ja isto mogu pohvaliti hemoex ulje..meni je hemić nestao nakon 3 dana korištenja..sestrična je dobila ogrooomne pri porodu-i nakon tjedan dana mazanja-niti jedan..
stvarno odličan proizvod!

----------


## Dash

Ja sam upravo kupila Pilex kapsule. 10 dana nakon poroda hemeroidi mi ne prolaze, mazala sam i Hemero protect kremom i neznatno su se smanjili. Baš me zanima hoće li ove kapsule imati učinka. S obzirom na paprenu cijenu, trebale bi...

----------


## drndalica

i ja sam razmišljaka o Pilexu, kolika je cijena?
.... čekam da vidim ima li efekta kod nekoga, prije nego li se odlučim.... :Cekam:

----------


## Dash

> i ja sam razmišljaka o Pilexu, kolika je cijena?
> .... čekam da vidim ima li efekta kod nekoga, prije nego li se odlučim....


371 kn pakiranje od 14 tableta, piju se dvije dnevno prije jela. Više se ne proizvodi pakiranje od 7 tableta. Javit ću ti ja ima li efekta. Danas sam popila prvu dozu, treba pričekati još par dana da djeluje...

----------


## duma

i ja trenutno koristim ulje hemo-ex.OK mi je,ali ništa spešli  :Smile:  Nisu mi se povukli..a treba još i preživjeti porod  :Cool:  s njima. I mene zanimaju rezultati tih skupih tableta

----------


## hatatitla

nazalost, meni pilex nije pomogao, pila sam 14 dana po dvije tablete. ni faktu, ni hemo ex, ni maslinovo ulje s kamilicom, mozda nesto malo hemoclin, ali i dalje je stanje koma. rodila prije 4.5mjeseca, a hemici se upalili negdje 2 mjeseca poslije poroda (postoje od trudnoce ali nisu boljeli). ima netko jos neki recept?
duma, pilex mozes koristit tek kad rodis, ja znam ljude kojima je pomogao, a ja valjda spadam u taj neki mali postotak.

----------


## Dash

Evo ja javljam da su meni hemići gotovo nestali nakon 7 dana pijenja Pilexa (3 kapsule dnevno) i korištenja Hemo Propin kreme koja je odlična. Prije nje sam koristila Hemero Protect, koja mi nije pomogla.

----------


## cikla

Meni su se upalili, pa i krvarili, krajem osmog meseca trudnoće i sredila sam ih glinom (za spoljašnju upotrebu). Ovih dana sam stalno bila u gostima na ručku, pa su mi se ponovo pojavili od prilično teške hrane. Nakon samo jednog dana nanošenja gline u debljem sloju bolovi su prestali. Verujem da će se za koji dan i povući.

----------


## hatatitla

Cikla, o kakvoj se glini radi? Gdje se to nabavlja? Moje stanje je trenutno malo bolje ali da imam nesto u pripremi ako se opet pojave. Hvala!

----------


## cikla

To ti je obična glina, iz koje su uklonjene nećistoće i usitnjena u prah. Imaš je u prodavnicama zdrave hrane. Samo se pomeša sa vodom da se dobije pasta i koristiš za obloge. Videla sam da imaju već i gotove mešavine sa raznim biljkama, specijalno za lečenje hemoroida. Ako te interesuje više o glini može se na netu naći e-book Ljekovita moc gline - Raymond Dextreit.

----------


## Traveller

da, to i mene zanima.... ja mislim da sam ih dobila u 7 mj. trudnoće (jeli to moguće? )  stolica mi je uredna, prehrana kuhana i lagana, jedino sto zadnjih mjesec dana imam potrebu za lisnatim tijestima...moze li malcice krvi na papiru biti od toga? ili su H ? uff ufff do sada ih nikada nisam imala ili bar primjetila

----------


## Peterlin

> da, to i mene zanima.... ja mislim da sam ih dobila u 7 mj. trudnoće (jeli to moguće? )  stolica mi je uredna, prehrana kuhana i lagana, jedino sto zadnjih mjesec dana imam potrebu za lisnatim tijestima...moze li malcice krvi na papiru biti od toga? ili su H ? uff ufff do sada ih nikada nisam imala ili bar primjetila


Nemaš razloga za paniku... Pred kraj trudnoće zna se dogoditi da sluznice budu osjetljivije (zbog hormona, a vjerojatno i drugih razloga). Meni se isto događalo + krvarilo mi je zubno meso. 

Sad je zima, pa možda možeš sebi pomoći ako pojačaš voće u prehrani. Lisnato tijesto nije ništa strašno, ali je masno i nije oličenje zdrave prehrane. Slobodno ga jedi i dalje u umjerenim količinama, pogotovo ako nemaš višak kilograma.

----------


## mikka

ja sam imala gadnih problema s hemicima nakon poroda i spasila me miso juha. sad obavezno zapocnem dan salicom miso juhe (samo prelijes jednu zlicicu misa vrucom vodom), i nemam problema iako je hrana koju jedem prilicno u komi za hemice (puno slatkog, kruha, narezaka itd  :Rolling Eyes: ).

----------


## Traveller

Peterlin, hvala na utjesi i savjetima  :Smile:

----------


## lunas

Da li netko ima iskustva s ovim? Jel to stvarno radi?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xwqoQ4i7H8

Ukratko, to je neka daska koja se stavlja na wc, sjedne se na nju, i za par minuta hemići nestaju!?

----------


## slavonka2

Jedno pitanje za cure koje su koristile Pilex? Jeste sigurne da se mogu koristiti nakon poroda a za vrijeme dojenja? Na uputama jasno stoji "Da li trudnice i dojilje smiju uzimati Pilex?  -Trudnicama se ne preporuča, već ženama po prestanku laktacije". Meni dovoljno za crveno svjetlo....
Dobila sam ih nakon prvog poroda... ta bol se ne zaboravlja, i sada su se već pojavili u ovoj trudnoći. Svašta biljno i prirodno pokušavam, uključujući maslinovo ulje i kamilicu... za sada ih držim pod kontrolom, ali bojim se da će se stvar ponoviti nakon poroda.

----------


## erina

Ovo za Pilex i mene jako zanima, sad mi laganini panika jer imam groznih problema s hemićima već sad a gdje je tek porod. Uzdala se u Pilex i sad to pročitam :Sad: ! Nakon prvog poroda su mi bili strahota jedna, ti bolovi zasjenili i porod i ranu od epi i sve, slali me tada na operaciju al ja nisam htjela. Sad već par dana se borim s njima i niš ne pomaže, ni kreme ni kamilica s maslinovim uljem, ne mogu ni stajati ni sjediti ni ležati, već sam očajna :Sad:  
Dajte pliz iskustva vi koji ste pili Pilex!

----------


## leonisa

evo i mene u klubu...pojavili su se prije dva tjedna i sad su tu stalno, pa i prilikom ispustanja vjetra. cim se malo napregnem.
istina, ne jedem voce, al jedem sirovo povrce. ne jedem lisnato, al jako puno sjedim/lezim.

desni mi krvare vec 2mj. hemici su sad poceli. 
u prvoj trudnoci nije bilo ni jednog ni drugog.

strah me uopce pomisliti kako ce to izgledati kad porod krene ako izlete i kad, da prostite, prdnem :rolleyes:

----------


## Rivendell

Ja imam glupo pitanje. Kako znati da imam hemeroide? Nisam imala nikakvih problema u trudnoći, a sada nekad kad imam tvrdu stolicu primjetim krv i nekad me zna par dana, ne mogu reći bolljeti, nego više onako neki neugodan osjećaj...

----------


## leonisa

prvi put sam imala strasnu stolicu i to u gostima kod mojih. dok sam se brisala osjetila sam punu saku necega. kako nisam imala mogucnost samoistrazivanja  :Grin:  naprcila sam se materi koja s njima muku muci jos od prvog poroda.

od tada uvijek osjetim "grozdove" kad se brisem ili perem, bez da i gledam.

i da, i meni je pocelo s malo krvi na papiru.

----------


## Rivendell

Ja ne osjećam ništa izvana...

----------


## erina

Oni obično krenu s neugodom, svrabom, ima više kategorija hemeroida. Kad ne znaš bil vrištala il plakala od muke, onda nemaš sumnje s kim imaš posla :Mad: 
Meni je prehrana ok, svaki dan kuhano, dosta juha, jedem i voće i povrće. Slatko mi ionako ne paše u trudnoći. Stolica mi u zadnje vrijeme super, nije ni od nje al nema tu pravila. :Rolling Eyes: 


Nego, da se vratim na *Pilex*??? 
Cure pomagajte, jeste dojile dok ste ga pile? 
Jel njega ima po apotekama ili se naručuje preko neta?

----------


## hatatitla

ja sam koristila pilex uz dojenje (tako su mi rekli u apoteci a i mislim da pise, nisam sklona riskiranju u tome) ali meni nazalost nije pomogao, pila sam ga 14 dana. nakraju je ispalo da je ono sto je mene strasno bolilo mjesecima bila tzv fisura a hemici su bili prisutni ali na pregleu je dr rekao da ne izgledaju kao bolni. 
sretno svim curama koje se s njima muce, meni su "pokvarili" mjesece i mjesece nakon poroda.

----------


## erina

*Hatatitla *   žao mi je zbog sve muke, moja nije trajala mjesecima al me uništilo pošteno i ne ponavlja mi se isti scenarij ako ne moram  :Sad:

----------


## corny

Ja sam mislila da ću završiti u Vrapčetu radi hemoroida. Pila sam pilex(malo mi pomogao), mazala se svim mogućim mastima, natapala u kupkama... Ma šta reći- da mi je netko rekao da pojedem go..., bez razmišljanja bi pristala. Povukli su se mjesecima nakon svega, kad sam zaista promijenila prehranu. I još nešto, to mi je pomoglo čaj i više od čuvenog pilexa-pila sam po dvije šalice nevenovog čaja par dana-to me doslovno diglo na noge. 

I dalje su oni tu. Ali jedem svašta. I ne pijem čaj. Pojave se nakon ljutog, tvrde stolice, i tako. Koliko paziš na sebe, toliko te i oni poštede. 

Uglavnom, *čaj od nevena* i jabuke,juha  i jogurt. Sretno!

----------


## snow.ml

ja sam na početku trudnoće dobila hemiće (vanjske) i bilo mi je koma dok se nisam sjetila kako mi je netko rekao da treba stavljati na njih hladne obloge...a kako mi je M stalno ozljeđen od nogometa sjetila sam se da on ima one obloge-gel u frizu. stavila sam njih preko spavačice...povukli se se kroz jedan dan... nakon toga sam pazila na prehranu-dosta mliječnih proizvoda i voća, čim bi pojela nešto suhoga odmah bi imala tvrdu stolicu i sa njima dolaze i oni....dva dana prije poroda sam ih dobila ali nisam imala obloge jer sam završila u bolnici te plus što se uduplalo na porodu...koma, em nisam mogla sjediti od rezova em od njih, jedva sam čekala da dođem kući...naravno još sam mazala sa kremom hemopip plus...čim sam došla kući cijeli dan sam držala obloge i drugi dan se povuklo...eto to je moje iskustvo i meni je pomoglo...

----------


## erina

Čitala sam da se nevenov čaj isto ne preporuča trudnicama i dojiljama :Unsure: 

Meni je prvi put ja mislim između ostalog pomoglo ispiranje čajem od hrastove kore (kako za ranu od epi tako i hemiće usput).Skuhala bi ujutro dvije litre, kad se ohladi ulila u bocu i ispirala pri svakom posjetu wc-u, tako mi bilo najzgodnije. Nisam se usudila držati tako dugo hladni oblog, bilo me strah da se ne nahladim  :Undecided: 

Ja se ovaj put naoružavam svim dostupnim sredstvima, nešto mora upaliti! :Grin:

----------


## snow.ml

nemaš što nahladiti jer ti hladiš samo mali dio...taj gel je jako tanak i ne možeš ga dugo držati, nekih 2 min.pa onda 10 min odmora pa opet tako...ne stavljaš ga cijelog i ne na golu kožu...ja sam imala na sebi gačice i spavačicu

----------


## erina

Kod mene i nije tako mali :Laughing: 
Šalu na stranu, isprobam i to kad zatreba...thanx!

----------


## b.ana.na

> ja sam koristila pilex uz dojenje (tako su mi rekli u apoteci a i mislim da pise, nisam sklona riskiranju u tome) ali meni nazalost nije pomogao, pila sam ga 14 dana. nakraju je ispalo da je ono sto je mene strasno bolilo mjesecima bila tzv fisura a hemici su bili prisutni ali na pregleu je dr rekao da ne izgledaju kao bolni. 
> sretno svim curama koje se s njima muce, meni su "pokvarili" mjesece i mjesece nakon poroda.


pozdrav,oprosti što ovako uletavam,nova sam na forumu... mislim da i ja imam fisuru i hemeroide,jer hemeroide imam od kad znam za sebe,ali ova bol nakon poroda(prošlo 3 mjeseca od njega) je gora od ičega što sam do sad doživjela.. zanima me dal si to uspjela rješiti? ja sam se naručila za pregled u jednu privatnu polikliniku,po opisu preko telefona mi je dr rekao da ću najvjrojatnije morati na op.,a ta opcija mi nikako ne ide uz bebu i dojenje.. i totalno se slažem sa ovom tvojom zadnjom rečenicom

----------


## hatatitla

b.ana.na, da,uspjela sam rijesit problem.
napisala sam uti cijelu ogromnu privatu poruku al jos ti zbog malog broja postova ne dopusta tu mogucnost pa kad uspijem ti je posaljem. ovako, nabrzinu; prehranom pokusat dovest probavu u red, i Dolokain gel na bolno mjesto prije obavljanja nuzde. Sretno!

----------


## Rivendell

kao što već napisah, ja nisam imala nikakvih problema osim krvarenja kod tvrđih stolica, ali sam se potaknuta ovim topicom zaputila u apoteku, uzela Faktu mast, nakon par mazanja mi je već bilo bolje. Tri tjedna sam pila glinu, sad pazim da ne jedem puno mesa i krumpira, malo više vlakana i u manje od mjesec dana mi se sve sredilo. Uopće nemam više tvrde stolice (od kada sam počela piti glinu) niti me išta boli... Nadam se da to znači da su otišli!

----------


## MASLINA1973

Podižem temu upravo zbog jednoga hemoroida i silnih bolova. Približava se termin,  a ja sam fokusiranija na te bolove, nego na sam porod. Isprobala sam sve što ste savjetovali, a što se može u trudnoći i nema nikakvih pomaka. Boli me danju jer ne mogu sjediti, a noću me budi ta ista bol. 
Iako sve traje tek par dana, imam osjećaj da mi se nikad neće povući. 
Je li ga itko pokušao "vratiti" na staro mjesto?
Ja i to pokušavam, ali bezuspješno pa ne znam činim li krivo....

----------


## erina

Meni su nakon poroda pokušali vratiti "na mjesto" al bezuspješno i po meni bez smisla jer bi oni izletili van jako brzo, samo me izmrcvarilo. Ja sam zadnji put isprobala one hladne obloge gore spomenute, imala u zamrzivaču one umetke što se stavljaju u frižider/torbu ljeti i zamotala bi ih u krpu i da prostiš pod sebe... pomoglo je, bar bi ih utrnulo neko vrijeme pa bi predahnula malo :Grin:  Ti dani traju cijelu vječnost dok se stanje ne smiri :Sad: . 
Meni evo isto termin jako blizu, hvata  me lagano trema jer već osjećam da mi je cijelo donje područje jako osjetljivo od pritiska bebe, psihički se pripremam više za hemoroide nego porod :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Erina, upravo tako - više razmišljam o hemoroidima, nego o porodu pa me to ljuti jer sam cijelu trudnoću usredotočena na bebu, pogotovo na ove zadnje dane, a sad stalno razmišljam o svojoj trtici i ovoj nametniku.
No, da pokucam (kuc, kuc) - jutros sam na komadić vate natopila maslinovo ulje, par puta se isprala hladnom vodom, ponovila "terapiju" s uljem i samo sam se jedanput namazala kremom - i čini se bolje. Manje me boli i nadam se da se približavamo kraju ovih muka. Prije spavanja ću se ponovno naoružati za noćnu turu pa ćemo vidjeti ujutro. A odsad, jer mi je to prvi hemoroid, svugdje sa sobom nosim kremu pa ću se preventivno mazati jer bol je doista teško podnošljiva. 
A što se tiče "vraćanja", pokušala sam i ja, ali ne ide mi to za rukom.

----------


## ignacija

Koji užas!!! U 8 sam mj trudnoće i jučer su mi se odnikuda stvorile oko anusa crvene bolne kvržice, koje su u roku nekoliko sati poprilično narasle. Odmah sam otišla u ljekarnu i kupila si mast koju oni prave protiv hemoroida, nadam se da će mi pomoći, htjela bi se do poroda toga riješiti. Stavila sam si i kockice leda u nadi da će nešto splasnuti. Vjerujem da su nastali zbog bebinog pritiska, jer mi je stolica uredna, a i pehrana mi je po PS-u, jer imam gastacijski dijabetes pa se pridržavam dijete. A užasno me boli i stidna kost, popodne zovem ginekologa, da vidim dal ima kakav dobar savjet.

----------


## MASLINA1973

Kod mene se bol smanjila, ali svako malo osjetim taj jedan visuljak. Malčice je manji, ali još uvijek prisutan. No, ipak je lakše. I dalje mažem s kremom, i dalje natapam s maslinovim uljem i do iznemoglosti ispirem/tuširam. 
Samo da nakon poroda ne bude gore.

----------


## lunas

Cure, da li je koja od vas isprobala neku dasku za hemeroide koja se stavlja na wc školjku? Navodno da se hemići tako povlače.

----------


## slavonka2

Hemeroidi nakon prvog poroda su me naučili pameti, pa kad su se pojavili u drugoj trudnoći sam znala što me čeka. U bolnicu sam otišla sa kremom za hemeroide a kod kuće me čekao 1 kg čaja od hrastove kore. Naravno da su se upalili nakon tiskanja na porodu. Dok rađaš ne osjetiš ih jer te druga bol okupira, ali zato poslije sve do dođe na naplatu. Za par dana je mjesec dana kako sam rodila, više ni traga od hemića ali jedini je lijek skup puno stvari - disciplina u hrani, piti puno vode, ekstremna higijena - zaboravite tolet papir, mirisni, dvoslojni ili troslojni, vlažni, ma ikakav. Samo voda i voda i to prohladna. Ispirati sa čajom od hrastove kore i mazati kremama. Meni su se bili tako upalili da sam dva dana ležala u krevetu i jaukala od bolova, ali znala sam da će jednom sve to biti iza mene. Zato cure samo hrabro i biti uporne.

----------


## Optimisticna

evo i ja sam danas dobila prijatelja. Imm urednu stolicu ali danas sam imala osjecaj da kakam zilete. Plac i jauk. Kad sam pogledala u wc ,na keramici od vrha do dna trag krvi. Krv mi probija na donje rublje kad sjednem ne kad stojim ili lezim. Stavila sam si na rit za prvu pomoc kakntarionovo ulje dok si ne pripremim maslinovo s kamilicom. Izvana se ne vidi nista ali buba i to dosta. Nisam imala pojma da to moze tako naglo zbiti. Da sam bar tiskala...nego nisam. Jedan stari doktor mi je jednom prilikom odrzao lekciju o kakanju u trudnoci i rekao mi je : ne sjedit i citat novine na wcu. sjednes,obavis tako da samo ide bez tiskanja i dizes se. Ako moras tiskati onda ne moras ni ici na wc. Slusala sam ga i time sam jedino sprijecila vag. krvarenja kojim sa sklona ali ne i hemice.

----------


## lilalis

nisam trudna, tek planiram trudnoću, ali preksinoć me doslovno napalo nekoliko hemeroida i sve me strah da se neće nikad povuć.  :Sad: 

neugodno mi je i napisat kako su se pojavili.  :Smile:  kako god, preksinoć ih je bilo nekoliko jako velikih, mazala sam ih specijalno napravljenom kremom za hemeroide, ali nije puno pomoglo. doduše, jučer ujutro ih je bilo manje, ali ona 2-3 koja su ostala izgledaju prestrašno. jedan je velik ko gigantsko zrno graha i skoro je ljubičast, ostala 2 su malo manja. jučer sam cijeli dan mazala kremom i opet ništa. sinoć sam napravila pripravak od maslinovog ulja i kamilice, ali čini mi se da nema puno promjena. možda su maaalo manji nego sinoć, ali pretpostavljam da je to zato jer sam spavala, pa ih nisam iritirala hodanjem i kretanjem.

strah me da mi guza zauvijek ne ostane "ovakva", o boli da ne govorim. 

sad sam na poslu i cijelo vrijeme se premještam sa lijeve na desnu stranu. 

koliko treba ovakvim hemeroidima da se povuku i što uopće mogu napravit?  :Sad:

----------


## erina

Treba njima  par dana da se smire, neće zauvijek biti tako...samo se u očaju čovjeku tako čini.

Ja sam toliko strahovala nakon poroda što me čeka jer horor nakon prvog poroda se ne zaboravlja tek tako, toliko prestrašena da sam htjela pilex nositi u rađaonu i kljuknuti prvu dozu čim mala izleti van... sva sreća da nisam, ovaj put apsolutno nikakvih problema s hemićima nakon poroda, dapače imam osjećaj da su se smirili nakon poroda. Ja još ne mogu vjerovati i svaki dan se budim spremna da "krenu".

----------


## lilalis

hvala na odgovoru, ali meni je već skoro 7 dana jednako loše. ovaj jedan hemić se nikako ne smiruje.  :Sad:

----------


## erina

ajoj, jesi isprobala gore spomenute hladne obloge, meni su olakšali zadnji put

----------


## lilalis

> ajoj, jesi isprobala gore spomenute hladne obloge, meni su olakšali zadnji put


s oblozima nisam bila baš uporna. maloprije sam skuhala čaj od kamilice, namočila vatice i stavila ih u dubinski, pa ću s tim pokušat. koliko puta dnevno moram stavljat obloge i koliko ih dugo moram držat?

ovaj uporni hemić je veličine većeg lješnjaka (sorry ako sam nekome zgadila lješnjake), stvarno grozno izgleda i jako boli. 

prva 2-3 dana sam mazala sa kremom za hemeroide napravljenoj u apoteci, zadnja 2-3 dana sa faktu masti, a danas sam kupila hemero kremu. ništa ne pomaže. dapače, sve mi je gore i gore.  :Sad:

----------


## Optimisticna

Eto meni pomoglo kantarionovo ulje. Ujutro i pred spavanje i pred kaka. Zamastis i nemas brige.

----------


## erina

> s oblozima nisam bila baš uporna. maloprije sam skuhala čaj od kamilice, namočila vatice i stavila ih u dubinski, pa ću s tim pokušat. koliko puta dnevno moram stavljat obloge i koliko ih dugo moram držat?
> 
> ovaj uporni hemić je veličine većeg lješnjaka (sorry ako sam nekome zgadila lješnjake), stvarno grozno izgleda i jako boli. 
> 
> prva 2-3 dana sam mazala sa kremom za hemeroide napravljenoj u apoteci, zadnja 2-3 dana sa faktu masti, a danas sam kupila hemero kremu. ništa ne pomaže. dapače, sve mi je gore i gore.



Ne znam ti ni ja točno, ja sam mogla biti doma pa sam po cijele dane svako malo kao kokica sjedila na tom hladnom oblogu dok guza ne utrne pa bi onda makla neko vrijeme i kad postane nepodnošljivo bi opet. Uporno održavati to područje čisto, mazati, eventualno ispirati čajem hrastove kore...ma mora nešto pomoći! Vjeruj mi, ne smijem ni reći koliki su moji nakon prvog poroda bili, u bolnici se sokirali, slali me na operaciju al ja nisam htjela ići, pa su i oni prošli nakon nekog vremena, treba biti tvrdoglaviji od njih :Wink:

----------


## lilalis

> u bolnici se sokirali, slali me na operaciju al ja nisam htjela ići, pa su i oni prošli nakon nekog vremena, treba biti tvrdoglaviji od njih


hvala, cure i/ili žene.  :Smile:  erina, nakon koliko vremena su se povukli?

----------


## erina

nakon 7-10 dana su se smirili i postali podnošljivi, skroz nestali nisu nikada :Mad: ,uvijek su tu ali ne bole, al ja sam ekstreman slučaj

----------


## lilalis

još jednom hvala. meni je danas 9. dan otkad ih imam, a ne ide nabolje.  :Sad:

----------


## ignacija

..Vjeruj da nisi i meni su ostali nakon poroda, ali bar nisu bolni  :Sad: (




> nakon 7-10 dana su se smirili i postali podnošljivi, skroz nestali nisu nikada,uvijek su tu ali ne bole, al ja sam ekstreman slučaj

----------


## sandaz

I meni su se pojavili u prvoj trudnoći, negdje iza 30-og tjedna (4 komada) boljeli kao vrag neka 3 tjedna, sve sam probala, ali ništa nije pomoglo i tople obloge od maslinovog i hladne obloge, sve to samo trenutno ublaži simptome.... 3 tjedna nisam mogla sjesti, umirala sam od bolova i onda se sami od sebe smirili, za koji tjedan rodila, ni osjetila ih nisam do sada. Opet trudna 23+5, ponovno mučenje, ali sad skoro svaki put krvarim nakon stolice, što li će biti kasnije?! Gdje nabavljate taj čaj od hrastove kore? Da stvar bude još gora, na partusistenima sam koji mu usporavaju probavu te mi još dali heferol koji mi je napravio darmar, zaštopao me skroz. Inače imam normalnu probavu i hranim se zdravo, ali ništa ne pomaže! Help! Imate kakav savjet?

----------


## Zuska

Ja ih nisam imala u trudnoći, ali ih dobila na porodu, i to ne baš male, šaka, ma koma živa, mislila sam da će tako zauvijek ostati...a onda mi je jedan ginekolog rekao da si uzmem Hadenza kremu (imaju samo neke privatne ljekarne) i...povukli se samo tako, 12-ti dan od poroda ni traga im ni glasa. Pa probaj to, sretno

----------


## sunce moje malo

preporučam nadesa kremu, ima je u ljekarni na dolcu (iz uvoza je).
mislim da je ono veće pakiranje oko 80-ak kn.

----------


## sandaz

Hvala cure! Probat ću nabaviti!

----------


## MASLINA1973

Nakapaj maslinovo ulje na vatu i natapaj! I držim fige da ti pomogne. Meni je to bio jedini djelotvorni lijek  :Smile:

----------


## gugolina

Nakon poroda najvise od svega su me boljeli hemeroidi, rana od reza uopce. Preporucam trudnicama koje i inace imaju problema s njima da si uzmu u bolnicu kantarion i hemo ex. Meni je to pomoglo. Ali su me doma jos dugo boljeli ti hemeroidi.

----------


## Sandra81

Ja sam nakon poroda dobila hemeroide,bez pretjerivanja bili su veliki ko šaka. Bolili su toliko da ranu od epi nisam ni osjetila. Spasile su me kapsule Pilex, dosta su skupe i piju se 7 dana,meni već nakon trećeg dana sve prošlo! I kažu da nakon popijene ture godinu dana bude zatišje što se hemića tiče.I čula sam da u BIH imaju tablete istog sastava kao i ove,ali puno jeftinije,pa ako vam je blizu..

----------


## stelafran

Evo i ja imam jedan dobar ljek za hemeroide isto ih dobila poslije dvije trudnoce. Meni je pomoglo  ćepići od ALOE VERA gela od forevera. Zamota se gel u prozirnu foliju u male rolice i u zamrzivač. Mene je spasilo. Aloa je inace djelotvorna protiv svih upala a ovako ohladeni tj smrznuti hlade i smiruju. Probajte pomaze!

----------


## Sanja82

Nebi htjela reklamirati ali ja sam kupila hemosens komplet i kroz dva tjedna mi se sve povuklo. Puno je jeftinije od pilexa a dobije se i kapsule i gel. Gel je isto od Aloe vera-e. Eto, nadam se da će ovo pomoći nekome tko nema baš toliko novaca za kupovanje odvojeno raznih preparata a meni je hemosens pomogao i bolje nego većina proizvoda koje sam probala.

----------


## mravak

Meni je dobra prijateljica rekla da si napravim čepiće kao u gornjim postovima,samo od domaće svinjske masti. Imala sam ih u trudnoći,nakon poroda su se sami povukli tako da ovaj recept kao ni jedan drugo nisam isprobala.
Ali eto,ako netko želi probat odoći mu ne može...

----------


## hunjka

> Meni je dobra prijateljica rekla da si napravim čepiće kao u gornjim postovima,samo od domaće svinjske masti. Imala sam ih u trudnoći,nakon poroda su se sami povukli tako da ovaj recept kao ni jedan drugo nisam isprobala.
> Ali eto,ako netko želi probat odoći mu ne može...


Kako se naprave ti čepići?

----------

